# Can any one of you fine folks confirm an Eng Mfg for me?



## socalocman03 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all! 

I'm trying to confirm whether or not this Predator 420cc 7000w Generator (link below) is powered by a Honda Motor? It appears to be but I'm not sure. I am starting the painful process of replacing all the tools and equipment used in my company business after having my 2006 Ford F-550 XLT PSD Super Duty Stolen right out of my driveway May 28, 2013, along with it over $60,000 in tools & Equipment. They recovered the truck a week later, stripped of everything of value of course, $30,000.00 in Diamond Blades & Core Bits alone, none of which was covered by insurance.

420cc, 8750 Watts Max/7000 Watts Rated Portable Generator - Certified for California

thanks

Les


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the theft!

Predator brand generators sold by Harbor Freight do not use Honda Engines. The engine used is also a Predator brand, which appears to be a Harbor Freight exclusive. The engine is often called a "Honda clone" as it is of a similar design to the Honda GX engine. Patents on this engine design expired a long time ago, so companies (mostly in China) have copied the design. 

I say "copy" because it may have an outward appearance of a Honda engine, but it is made of vastly different materials and subject to entirely difference quality control standards vs. genuine Honda stuff.

Probably the most telling is the warranty: only 90 days. A real 100% Honda generator has a 3-year warranty. 

Granted, not everyone can afford a Honda, but I'd really think hard if this generator was going to be used to make my living every day....

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

